#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Java - conectar a bd postgresql

## violinista

Olá !

Estou tendo problemas para conectar a um BD PostgreSQL que está num servidor na minha rede ... o trecho do código que faz a conexão é a seguinte:



```
       try {
           Class.forName("org.postgresql.Driver");
           Connection MinhaConexao = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:postgresql://host.dominio.com.br:5432/nomebd");
           Statement MeuState = MinhaConexao.createStatement(ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_SENSITIVE, ResultSet.CONCUR_READ_ONLY);
           rs = MeuState.executeQuery("SELECT cp, processador FROM computadores");
           rs.first();
           atualizaCampos();
       }
```

 

A msg de erro que aparece é a seguinte:
classe/Classe.java [26:1] unreported exception java.sql.SQLException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
Connection MinhaConexao = DriverManager.getConnection( "jdbc :Stick Out Tongue: ostgresql://host.dominio.com.br:5432/nomebd");


Eu uso o NetBeans. Na guia "Runtime" adicionei o driver pg72jdbc2.jar e conectei ao banco de dados normalmente, tanto que consigo ver as tabelas que tenho no servidor, mas pelo código acima não consigo conectar ... Alguém viu o que há de errado no meu código ???

Valew !!!

----------


## dennisrosa

Esse erro que voce está recebendo é gerado pela
compilação e não tem nada a ver com o postgres.

O Java trabalha com alguns metodos que "lançam"
exceções se o seu codigo usa um desses metodos
obrigatoriamente voce vai ter que tratar essa 
exceção.
O Verifique se o SQLException está sendo tratado por
algum catch do seu try.

Olhei tambem o resto do seu codigo e acho que seu
codigo pode ter um outro problema se a query não
retornar registros

Espero que isso te ajude ....
Qualquer coisa manda uma mensagem

Dennis Rosa
[email protected]

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Trocando em miudos
try {
Class.forName("org.postgresql.Driver");
Connection MinhaConexao = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc :Stick Out Tongue: ostgresql://host.dominio.com.br:5432/nomebd");
Statement MeuState = MinhaConexao.createStatement(ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_SENSITIVE, ResultSet.CONCUR_READ_ONLY);
rs = MeuState.executeQuery("SELECT cp, processador FROM computadores");
rs.first();
atualizaCampos();
} * catch (SQLException sqle){
sqle.printStackTrace(sqle);
}
*
Este é o código de exemplo que o amigo acima explicou

----------


## violinista

Valew, dennisrosa, o problema era esse mesmo ...

Valew, volinkerstain ... tou começando agora e não saberia "trocar em miúdos' ...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Valew, galera !

T+ !

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Só peguei o seu exemplo ... e grifei o que você deveria adicionar ao seu código cara...
:lol:

----------


## violinista

Intaum ... foi isso mesmo ... eu não ia conseguir pegar a dica do dennisrosa e criar akele bloco catch ... valews !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

A bão, achei que você não tinha entendido o que eu tinha falado...

Começo é começo
ehehhe
Boa sorte

----------


## violinista

Ah, e resolvi o problema (antes só não aparecia a msg de erro mas não conectava) ... soh pra ficar registrado:

Na Janela "Filesystems" montei o arquivo pg72jdbc2.jar e funfou ! Acho q era soh colocar esse arquivo no meu path, mas, como vc disse, "começo eh começo" ... hehehe ...

Obrigado !

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Se bem que no eclipse não precisa disso não..
É só ir em Projects, properties ADD JARs
e adicionar este arquivo ao projeto

----------


## violinista

Ah eh, o Eclipse ... ainda não conheço, mas estou entrando em www.eclipse.org agora pra baixar ...

Valew !

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Puta que nó cego que eu sou!!!
Perai, no netbeans também dá.. é assim:
File > Mount File Systems 
Escolha Archive Files
e ai é só escolher o pg72jdbc.jar e montá-lo

----------


## violinista

Eh, foi isso mesmo q eu fiz ... soh q eu não sabia ir pelo menu File ... :lol: 

E baixei o Eclipse também ... ainda não mexi muito, mas ele é bem simples, né ? Não coloca nem cor no código, não faz identação automática ... ou eu baixei o software errado ???

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Cara você baixou o software errado.
Vai aqui..
http://web.teccomm.les.inf.puc-rio.b...loadIndex.html
que tem duas versões para o linux, uma motif e outra GTk (vai do gosto pessoal de cada um).

A única coisa que o netbeans tem que o eclipse não têm é a geração de interface.

----------

> Olá !
> 
> Estou tendo problemas para conectar a um BD PostgreSQL que está num servidor na minha rede ... o trecho do código que faz a conexão é a seguinte:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>        try {
>            Class.forName("org.postgresql.Driver");
> ...

----------

